# Theobromine cacao



## Blueglass (Aug 17, 2017)

A very nice cant showed up at the door. Wasn't a WB thing but I think too cool not to share. Seems it might work great for guitar fingerboards.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2017)

Is that a Florida wood?


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 18, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Is that a Florida wood?


Yep it came from the St. Pete area... Rob aka Joe Rebuild. It is a lot darker than the pic shows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wood128 (Aug 18, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Yep it came from the St. Pete area... Rob aka Joe Rebuild. It is a lot darker than the pic shows.


Les, who is Joe Rebuild .........a Florida woodworker ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Aug 18, 2017)

wood128 said:


> Les, who is Joe Rebuild .........a Florida woodworker ?


A sawyer in St. Pete. His wife is the one that turns it into some really great flatwork.


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 20, 2017)

Florida mahogany?


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 20, 2017)

Tim Carter said:


> Florida mahogany?


No it is from the tree that Chocolate comes from, grew in St. Pete. NO previous experience, I have no idea how it works. I'm excited to see.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 21, 2017)

Great find Les. I had some byproducts - the dark kind - just a little while ago. Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 23, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Great find Les. I had some byproducts - the dark kind - just a little while ago. Jim


I used to love the stuff until my wife proved to me (repeatedly) that it is a migraine trigger for me. Now the thought of it makes me recoil a bit.


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> A sawyer in St. Pete. His wife is the one that turns it into some really great flatwork.



I thought he was a lawyer...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 23, 2017)

Brink said:


> I thought he was a lawyer...


... might need one from time to time, ba dum dum, I'll be here all night and the jokes won't get any better..
I've seen some great Indian Rosewood and Chinaberry in NY of all places. He cuts Camphor and I'll bet you'd love working with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 23, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I used to love the stuff until my wife proved to me (repeatedly) that it is a migraine trigger for me. Now the thought of it makes me recoil a bit.


Boy that sucks Les!! But so do those migraines.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2017)

Les, what does it smell like when you work it, does it give off a chocolate aroma? Tony


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> Les, what does it smell like when you work it, does it give off a chocolate aroma? Tony


Have not cut into it yet. Just sniffing the wood I thought chocolate and fingered it was me wanting it to smell of cacao. My MIL sniffed and said wow it does. I'll update as soon as I can get to cutting a fretboard blank off. I wish I knew how stable it dries. Zero info to be found so far.


----------

